# New Goat!



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

We just brought home Zelda, a 5 month old pygmy. What do you think? Does she look a little bloated? My other goat, Gracie (8 month old Pygmy) is pretty lean, so I can't tell if this one looks ok or not!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She doesn't look bloated to me.
She's pretty Congratulations, she looks like a sweet girl
I don't know much about pygmies but she she looks more like a ND to me.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

She looks good to me.... Is her side level or above her spine? Unless it is and I can't tell she looks perfectly healthy!


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

She just pooped and this is what came out!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like she might need wormed.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

I think her sides are below her spine...


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

I just got some wormer from the feed and seed before I brought her home. Should I do it now?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

She's adorable!

You might want to have a fecal done. Not all dewormers work for all worms, and if she has coccidia, then you'll need to use something else entirely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute. Her ears look long. I bet she is a Nubian/Nigerian cross. 

She looks just fine. If you just brought her home, that is probably poop from stress. You can give her 5g of Probios once a day for a week. I would take a fecal sample in to a vet and have it tested to include coccidia.

What wormer did you buy?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's cute! I agree that she is probably not pygmy....her ears are too long for nigerian so I'd guess she's a mix...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Karen.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, wormed her and she peed and pooped a bunch. Then she ate a bunch of hay and alfalfa. I think she was pretty hungry. The guy I got her from was thinning his herd because he couldn't afford to feed them all anymore 
Wish I could've brought them all home!


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh, and yes, she is definitely all mixed up on the breeds. I think the craigslist ad said "pygmy Nigerian Nubian Spanish dwarf"!


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

I used Quest Plus (moxidectin/praziquantel). The goat guy at our trusted feed and seed said it's the only thing that is working right now.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

What dosage?


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

We gave the 50lb dose for Zelda (about 25 lbs), and the 100lb dose for Gracie (about 50 lbs).


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

She died.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ohhh, I'm so sorry for you. She was so sweet looking :hug:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so sorry :tear::hug:


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

So the guy I bought her from says my other goat might be a carrier of something bad since this has happened twice. But the first time the goat that died came at the same time as the one that is thriving.

And now I'm worried about my other goat. My husband, and my friend who keeps goats both convinced me it was fine to put the new goat in with our other one last night, even though I wanted to quarantine her.

And my daughter is super worried about our dog, because she ate some of the poop from the goat that died.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are you kidding!!! She looked so healthy in the pic  I'm so very sorry  
I know you said you thought she looked bloated....and I agree she didn't look bloated but was there any other signs going on? Snot nose anything like that? Again I am so so very sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

She had clumpy poop, and looked a little anemic. Maybe a 3 on the chart.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

I think it was bloat. I should have given some baking soda right away. I just didn't know. Live and learn I guess. Now my goats will always have free access to baking soda. Not to mention I'll keep milk of magnesia on hand!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It never hurts to give the baking soda. Don't leave out free choice baking soda for males. It deactivates ammonium chloride. 

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, good to know. Thanks.


----------

